# gun shy chessie



## mrw450honda (May 21, 2009)

I have a 9 month old pure breed chessie. She is extremly gun shy, she seems to have a really good nose. And would like to take her with me when I take my other dog out. Looking for any suggestions towards getting her out of being gun shy. Thanks alot


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

curing gunshyness is a long process that involves alot and alot and alot of birds. it isnt easy to explain in a few sentences but the gist of it is you need to get the bird so crazy for pigeons he cant see straight. day after day of fetching pigeons. then when you are satisfied he is super hyped, you slowly add a gun shot from a very weak sounding gun off in the distance when the have the dog on a retrieve and about to pick up the live bird, this way he is so focused on the bird he hardly notices the gun. over time you slowly, ever so slowly close th gap between the gun and the dog and eventually use a louder gun. this is a very quick rundown but it is a very very slow process of trying to build the dogs confidence up. if you have another dog that will also help to have around the dog when you do this.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

There is a very good thread on this up above in the "stickies".


----------

